# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  Fumigation certificates for importing products made or wood

## AllCoverred

Hi,
I have a very small order (200 pieces) of products made with wood and stainless steel coming from China and the supplier says I need a fumigation certificate. Is this necessary or is it mainly packing and timber products that need a fumigation certificate? Thanks in advance for any guidance!

----------


## AmithS

Required for all wooden products. Normally your supplier from China would supply the certificate. Some charge an extra fee / some don't. They should know the export requirements.

----------


## AmithS

You can also ask your clearing agent to confirm. They will tell you exactly what is required to clear the goods in SA.

----------

